# 184 Lo-Boy



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Just got a 184 Lo Boy. Needs a new battery but runs well!


<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/planetractors/DSC01037.jpg">


<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/planetractors/DSC01035.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks to be in real nice condition! Did you get the belly mower with it? My first tractor was a Cub 154 Lo Boy that my father gave me. It had a 60 inch belly mower, front blade, chains, 3 point hitch, and rear pto gearbox kit. They didn't have a lot of power but sure were reliable running and starting tractors, not to mention real economical with gas. 

I edited your post so your pictures would show. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Chief, thanks again. I dunno why I have postig issues now. OOnly the blade bame with it, bot foe what i got it for, i dont mind!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Carm, the IMG function does not work. Try clicking on edit and look at the script I used to make your pictures appear.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Carm 

Nice looking tractor. What are you planning for it? Keep us informed.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Well, since its in fine condition, I will not be doing a restoration any time soon (many projects ahead of it first). I would like to put my woods mower on it from the 47 cub and put my grader blade on the 47. I dunno. I'm still surprised the deal went through.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Carm

Ya I know what you mean. sometimes it just complicates things getting more tractors :dazed: 

Wait OMG what did I just say!!!! :hide:

Please forgive me oh tractor gods!! :worthy: 

Never mind outta here


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Thay's one nice machine! What year is it?


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Not sure of the year 1977 I think.


----------

